# ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH - bumped the van



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

just got back from a weekend in the Mendip hills and a visit to the Shepton show. We usually park outside the rear of our home when we get back prior to moving the van to my father in laws about 400yds away for storage as this allows us to unload etc and then park it during day light.

Tonight we got back after dark and our neighbor who insists on parking their second car outside our house had done so again. They had 2 parking places but built a car port which meant they have a tight squeeze to park both cars due to the posts. We live in a culdesac by the way

We have about 3-4 car parking places and park the van across all of them when we return as its just for 1 night. When the van is not there we don't mind anyone using them. Our spaces are edged by a drain cover in the road and there is another space next to ours belonging to yet another neighbor.

Our neighbor parks in the space, right on the dividing line. I was trying to get the van into the space between her car and our other neighbors garage when I clipped the adjacent lamp post with the rear end as the van swung.

Its only a small scrape on the rear side of the trim, about 2 " long but I'm so angry at myself for doing it and angry at my neighbor for parking right on the line.

As we couldn't get into our spaces we had to take the van around to its storage spot and whilst reversing in the very narrow gate I clipped the drivers mirror, luckily without damage.

What a night  

Andy


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy - feel for you, I really do. Got our new (to us) van in mid July. First time out caught the front bumper on a "hidden" rock when reversing and buckled it  . Gutted I was.

Fortunately had a "smart' repair done and, £80 lighter, it's as good as new. Been really careful ever since!

Jon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its easy done. I got a towbar fitted last week. Won`t bump the gate post again. I can see it in reversing camera.
dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Andy such a sad story if only we could turn back time.
I hope you have forgiven yourself by now :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Here is a picture of the damage, its not much but it still hurts. My heart goes out to anyone who does real damage to their van.

Anyone know of a good repair man / place around the Portsmouth area?

Andy

EDIT: the picture is on its side (as is the damage) (sorry best humour I can manage at the moment)


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't worry about it Andy. Minor damage, 12 months ago, I reversed into our garage door. Not only did I stave the door in, but I rammed the bike rack right through the rear wall of the van.
See, you're feeling better already, aren't you....?
8)


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Waleem

I dont know what to say about that - you must be gutted

Hope its all sorted and as good as new

Andy


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Andy

I know it's really annoying when something like that happens. Just before our big summer break while returning from a glorious weekend I turned into our drive and.......BANG I demolished the stone pillar and wall with the side of the motorhome!! I was so mad at myself, our last 2 motorhomes were bigger that this one and I've been coming in and out the gate in them for 7 years!!! This all happpened two weeks before we were due to head off on our annual trip so you can just imagine the chaos that ensued!!

Andy may not be feeling better after your post Waleem but I most definitely am!!


:lol: 

Arizona


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad to have been of service! 8) 
The van got patched up and looks OK (FAR to embarassed to claim on insurance!  )
Garage door still bears the scars! :lol: 

I always think it helps to put things into perspective!


----------

